# Identificación de componentes en esquema. (Amplificador valvular)



## Darrell (Abr 4, 2018)

Qué tal ? Estoy viendo la posibilidad de armar el preamp de un ampli valvular a partir de un esquema que encontré en internet, pero estoy teniendo unos problemas para identificar algunos componentes. Podrían darme una mano?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Primera foto : Jack de entrada de audio , potenciómetro lineal de 1 MegOhm y dos llaves selectoras de tres posiciones.

Segunda foto : Potenciómetro logarítmico de 1 MegOhm (1.000.000 Ohms) con dos capacitores agregados para controlar tono.

Tercera foto : *Delay line* es línea de retardo , es una serie de bobinas con capacitores a masa


----------



## Darrell (Abr 4, 2018)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!, En la segunda y la tercer fotos hay dos números, 6470000 y 6310005, respectivamente. A qué hacen referencia ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Parecen ser los modelos de fábrica de esos módulos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Qué tal ? Estoy viendo la posibilidad de armar el preamp de un ampli valvular a partir de un esquema que encontré en internet, . . .


*OJO al piojo*.

Si bien la tecnología valvular no es mas complicada que la transistorizada requiere muchos "Tips" y bastante experiencia.
Antes de encarar el proyecto averigua por la/s válvulas, costo, posibilidad de conseguirlas y la fuente de alimentación de alta tensión.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2018)

Podrías compartirnos el esquema completo?, por lo que se ve parece un pre para guitarra


----------



## Darrell (Abr 4, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *OJO al piojo*.
> 
> Si bien la tecnología valvular no es mas complicada que la transistorizada requiere muchos "Tips" y bastante experiencia.
> Antes de encarar el proyecto averigua por la/s válvulas, costo, posibilidad de conseguirlas y la fuente de alimentación de alta tensión.



Justamente por eso estoy armando la lista de los componentes, para analizar si los puedo conseguir y cual sería el costo.




pandacba dijo:


> Podrías compartirnos el esquema completo?, por lo que se ve parece un pre para guitarra



Si, es un pre para guitarra. Adjunto el esquema.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2018)

Tiene control de tono triple, los graves y agudos son una unidad sellada, al parecer sin dato alguno, el rango medio hace uso de una red LC con tres opciones seleccionables..... esto podría ser un atolladero..... salvo que en el primer momento no le pongas el rango medio


----------



## Darrell (Abr 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tiene control de tono triple, los graves y agudos son una unidad sellada, al parecer sin dato alguno, el rango medio hace uso de una red LC con tres opciones seleccionables..... esto podría ser un atolladero..... salvo que en el primer momento no le pongas el rango medio


Qué tal pandacba, hurgando un poco en inet pude conseguir los valores tanto de la unidad sellada como de la red LC. Así que un problema menos... 

Dejo adjuntos los valores.

Con respecto a las válvulas, encontré una página que vende kits de válvulas para justamente estos modelos de amplificadores. Me quedaría por terminar la lista de componentes para ver si puedo conseguir todo y cual sería el costo. y bueno, por último empezar a ver como armar el PCB.

Con respecto al delay line, esto es un componente ? o es todo un circuito aparte ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Es un componente mecánico
Sería este

Como ves tiene 2 RCA una entrada y la otra salida, adentro tiene unos resortes
Esta es una vista por dentro





Como puedes ver los resortes, los transductores (azul y rojo) los hay de 3,4 resortes


----------



## Darrell (Abr 5, 2018)

Uf, gracias por el dato. Tienen algún nombre en particular estos bichos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Cámara-tanque de eco-reverberación de resortes.


----------



## Darrell (Abr 5, 2018)

Es posible quitar la reverb del circuito? o me afecta a todo el esquema ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Se puede no conectar, en mercadolibre vi que se vende puedes adicionarla más adelante.
Si observas el circuito hay un Reverb foot swich, es un conector para poner on/off la reverberancia, si esta abierto funciona si cerras la conección queda a masa y no tiene efecto alguno


----------



## Darrell (Abr 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Se puede no conectar, en mercadolibre vi que se vende puedes adicionarla más adelante.
> Si observas el circuito hay un Reverb foot swich, es un conector para poner on/off la reverberancia, si esta abierto funciona si cerras la conección queda a masa y no tiene efecto alguno


Perfecto, lo voy a tener en cuenta!

Estoy armando ya el esquema en Kicad y no estaría encontrando la llave selectora de tres posiciones que figura en la primer imagen, saben si se trata de un modelo en particular ?

Dejo adjunta la imagen de la llave que encontré en kicad.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

1 polo tres tiros para mono , 2 polos 3 tiros para estereo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Vas a tener que dibujar los terminales, ya que esos iran cableados a la llave, recuerda un pequeño detalle cuando diseñes el pcb, es dejar alrededor del zocalo, unas pequeñas perforaciones para que circule aire alrededor del tubo y evitar que se acumule calor en en pcb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Si, y utilizar los prolongadores-espaciadores


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Si se utiliza fibra de vidrio de la buena con las perforaciones y habiendo por debajo una reja en el gabinete, no son necesarios los espaciadores, inclusos aún para válvulas de potencia, todo depende de la circulación del aire


----------



## Darrell (Abr 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Vas a tener que dibujar los terminales, ya que esos iran cableados a la llave, recuerda un pequeño detalle cuando diseñes el pcb, es dejar alrededor del zocalo, unas pequeñas perforaciones para que circule aire alrededor del tubo y evitar que se acumule calor en en pcb





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si, y utilizar los prolongadores-espaciadores





pandacba dijo:


> Si se utiliza fibra de vidrio de la buena con las perforaciones y habiendo por debajo una reja en el gabinete, no son necesarios los espaciadores, inclusos aún para válvulas de potencia, todo depende de la circulación del aire


Muchas gracias por los detalles, lo voy a tener en cuenta cuando genere el PCB.

Con respecto al esquema, no encuentro librerías para la valvula 6k11. Por lo que leí tiene 12 pines y no encuentro ninguno que coincida.

Alguna idea para resolver esto?

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2018)

Habría que ver si por ejemplo si eagle la tiene ya que puede ser importada de allí


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Habría que ver si por ejemplo si eagle la tiene ya que puede ser importada de allí


Yo tengo todas la bibliotecas exportadas del Eagle y no hay ninguna válvula con 12 terminales, menos aún una 6K11 o 6Q11.
Te recomiendo que uses el editor de componentes del KiCad para modificar alguno de los existentes agregándole los terminales que le falten. Hay novales, así que debería ser fácil agregar solo tres mas y reposicionar los otros.


----------



## Darrell (Abr 6, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo todas la bibliotecas exportadas del Eagle y no hay ninguna válvula con 12 terminales, menos aún una 6K11 o 6Q11.
> Te recomiendo que uses el editor de componentes del KiCad para modificar alguno de los existentes agregándole los terminales que le falten. Hay novales, así que debería ser fácil agregar solo tres mas y reposicionar los otros.


Es tan simple como esto? Leí que la disposición de los pines varía según el fabricante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Es tan simple como esto? Leí que la disposición de los pines varía según el fabricante.


Claro, como pensabas hacerlo? Es la forma mas simple, aunque podés hacer todo desde cero a pedal. Acordate de grabarlo como componente nuevo para no destruir el que tomaste de modelo.
Y para un tipo de vávula ya definido, no hay cambio de pines de nadie. Son los que dice el datasheet... y listo.


----------



## Darrell (Abr 6, 2018)

Encontré la info de los pines de la base del 6k11, voy a ver como se me da generar el footprint en autocad y después el esquemático. Dejo adjunto la info por si alguien la llega a necesitar.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

Antes de fabricar el impreso consegui las base para impreso, hay algunos que los pines son rectos es decir el diámetro sobr los que estan los terminales son el mismo que tienen los tubos, pero hay otros que ese diámetro es mayor


----------



## Darrell (Abr 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Antes de fabricar el impreso consegui las base para impreso, hay algunos que los pines son rectos es decir el diámetro sobr los que estan los terminales son el mismo que tienen los tubos, pero hay otros que ese diámetro es mayor


Si, estoy viendo que es una movida usar el 6K11, no se si va a ser mejor ver como reemplazar esa válvula por otra que esté en el mercado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2018)

Hola a todos ,  con debido permisso voi poner aca mi cuchara .
Personalmente NO me guta armar zocalos de Valvulas o tubos directamente en tarjetas de circuito inpreso , eso basado en mi experiencia en lo mantenemiento de viejos equipos Valvulados basados en ese tipo de montagen.
Con lo pasar de los años lo calientamento generado por las Valvulas o tubos tenden a hacer las soldaduras crudas en lo tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
Asi de tienpos en tienpos es nesesario sacar la solda cruda y rehacer por otra nueva.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 8, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y para un tipo de vávula ya definido, no hay cambio de pines de nadie. Son los que dice el datasheet... y listo.





Darrell dijo:


> Si, estoy viendo que es una movida usar el 6K11, no se si va a ser mejor ver como reemplazar esa válvula por otra que esté en el mercado.



La válvula 6K11 es un triple triodo, el n°1 de mediano mu (17), y los n° 2 y 3 de alto mu (100), filamento de 6,3 V, 0,6 A, 12 pines, usa zócalo duodecar de 12 contactos, y pertenece a una vasta serie de tubos electrónicos compactos, donde en una misma ampolla se montaron varias válvulas en distintas configuraciones, se los denominó Compactron y fue un desarrollo de General Electric,  ahí por los años 1960, en franca competencia con el Nuvistor de RCA, y el avance implacable del transistor, fueron creadas para uso específico en receptores de televisión, pero luego derivaron hacia otros usos.
La 6K11 la puedes reemplazar de la siguiente manera, los triodos de alto mu 2, y 3, por el doble triodo 12AX7/ECC83, tienen iguales caracteríticas técnicas, el triodo n°1 de mediano mu, por el doble triodo 12AU7/ECC82, tiene iguales caracterícticas, y usas un solo triodo.

Sin embargo la 6K11  se consigue en varios lugares, y su zócalo duodecar de 12 pines también:
Válvulas :
6k11 tube | eBay
Zócalos:
Zócalo Duodecar (12 Patas)  Compactron P/ Impreso (pcb) - $ 99,00
compactron duodecar tube socket | eBay

Hay muchísimos lugares más !!!!!

​
​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Darrell (Abr 8, 2018)

Uf, ustedes si que me tienen paciencia! Muchas gracias por la info!
Estuve intentando armar el footprint con Kicad pero no me es muy intuitivo que digamos. Recomiendan algún soft para generarlo ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2018)

De válvulas sé poco y nada, pero por una cuestión de sentido común usaria los reemplazos que propone Rorschach que se consiguen hasta abajo de las piedras por dos mangos y los componentes están en el KiCad.


----------



## Darrell (Abr 8, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> De válvulas sé poco y nada, pero por una cuestión de sentido común usaria los reemplazos que propone Rorschach que se consiguen hasta abajo de las piedras por dos mangos y los componentes están en el KiCad.


Pensé lo mismo, el tema es que debería meter mano al esquema y nunca hice algo así... Ustedes que recomiendan ? Cambiará mucho el color del equipo poniendo esas válvulas ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Es mejor que sea la válvula original, aca no la traen pero hay muchos lugares, por ejemplo donde venden de todo para amplificadores y pre para guitarra las tienen, hay muchas casas en Europa y muchas en USA que la poseen, también debería llamar algunos de los que venden tubos localmente si se la pueden conseguir.
En Tubestores la tienen a   menos de 50 dólares en Tube Amp Doctor la tienen a 69 € En Amplified Parts la tienen a 44 dólares En Fliptops la tienen a 39.5 dólares


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Pensé lo mismo, el tema es que debería meter mano al esquema y nunca hice algo así... Ustedes que recomiendan ? Cambiará mucho el color del equipo poniendo esas válvulas ?


Y....son valvulas....
Si las polarizas correctamente no deberia haber gran diferencia...a fin de cuentas estas reemplazando cada parte del triple triodo por otro triodo de caracteristicas semejantes.
No creo que el reemplazo sea "directo directo directo" pero vos podes ajustarlas a tu antojo con la ayuda del maestro Rorschach.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Los tubos de vacíó no son como los semiconductores, no se trata de lo que seria un array de transistores, no tiene sentido hacer todo ese lío cuando podes conseguirlo.
Modificandolo va a funcionar, pero no va ha ser lo mismo
No es solo la transconductancia, la unidad que tiene más transconductancia tiene un factor de amplificacion de 17 las que tienen menos transconductancia tienen un factor de amplificación de 100
La resistencia de placa de la primera unidad es de 7700 ohms las otras dos unidades tienen 62500 ohms
La potencia de placa de la primera unidad es de 2.75W las otras 2 unidades solo0.3W
Armonizar todo esto con otros tubos es bastante dificil, va a funcionar pero no de la forma que fue diseñada

No se hizo para integrar 3 triodos, fue construido con un propósito particular


----------



## Darrell (Abr 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Los tubos de vacíó no son como los semiconductores, no se trata de lo que seria un array de transistores, no tiene sentido hacer todo ese lío cuando podes conseguirlo.
> Modificandolo va a funcionar, pero no va ha ser lo mismo
> No es solo la transconductancia, la unidad que tiene más transconductancia tiene un factor de amplificacion de 17 las que tienen menos transconductancia tienen un factor de amplificación de 100
> La resistencia de placa de la primera unidad es de 7700 ohms las otras dos unidades tienen 62500 ohms
> ...



Entiendo, por eso mismo preguntaba... Por suerte pude avanzar con el footprint. La única duda que tengo con respecto a esto es si es necesario agregar el círculo que se encuentra en el centro en el footprint, que tengo entendido que es para disipar el calor de la válvula. Y el que encierra a los pines.

Dejo imágenes adjuntas para que puedan ver lo que les comento.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2018)

Excelente Darrel, al circulo siempre podes agregarlo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 9, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y....son valvulas....
> Si las polarizas correctamente no deberia haber gran diferencia...a fin de cuentas estas reemplazando cada parte del triple triodo por otro triodo de caracteristicas semejantes.
> No creo que el reemplazo sea "directo directo directo" pero vos podes ajustarlas a tu antojo con la ayuda del maestro Rorschach.





Darrell dijo:


> Pensé lo mismo, el tema es que debería meter mano al esquema y nunca hice algo así... Ustedes que recomiendan ? Cambiará mucho el color del equipo poniendo esas válvulas ?



Dr.Zoidberg , es como tu dices, pero mejor, porque es directo, directo, el reemplazo, salvo el conexionado y los zócalos, por la 6K11, se utilizan una 12AU7 ( de ella, un solo triodo), y una 12AX7 (los 2 triodos), porque como dije antes, la 6K11 tiene tres triodos, el n°1 de mediano mu (17) que es exactamente igual a cualquiera de los dos triodos de la válvula 12AU7, mismo mu, misma transconductancia,  misma resistencia de placa, misma polarización de grilla (g1),  y misma corriente placa, y en el caso de Darrell, se utiliza solo un triodo de la 12AU7, luego la 6K11 tiene los 2 triodos restantes n°2 y n°3, iguales, de alto mu (100), que son exactamente iguales, a los dos triodos de la 12AX7, mismo mu, misma transconductancia,  misma resistencia de placa,  misma polarización de grilla (g1), y misma corriente de placa.
-
Darrell, esto quiere decir que no necesitas cambiar ningún parámetro, si eliges cambiar la 6K11, por una 12AU7, de la cual utilizas solo un triodo, y por una 12AX7 de la cual utilizas sus 2 triodos, no hay ni un solo problema, porque como dije antes, son electrónicamente iguales, no debes modificar ningún valor, solo los conexionados y zócalos que son distintos, pues de hacerlo necesitas 2 zócalos de 9 pines miniatura Noval.-
De esta forma es mucho más ecónomico, y consigues todo acá, en el mercado local,  12AU7, y 12AX7, tienes nuevas, nuevas (NIB), de varias marcas a muy buen precio, y cantidad.-

Si en cambio optás por la 6K11, bueno, en el mensaje anterior te pasé direcciones web, de zócalos duodecar en el mercado local y del exterior, y de la 6K11  en la página descripta, con más de 35 lugares para comprarla.-

Cuando General Electric desarrolló el Compactron 6K11, lo hizo en base a los triodos de la 12AU7, y de la 12AX7  .-
Ver los datasheet:




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Darrell (Abr 9, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Dr.Zoidberg , es como tu dices, pero mejor, porque es directo, directo, el reemplazo, salvo el conexionado y los zócalos, por la 6K11, se utilizan una 12AU7 ( de ella, un solo triodo), y una 12AX7 (los 2 triodos), porque como dije antes, la 6K11 tiene tres triodos, el n°1 de mediano mu (17) que es exactamente igual a cualquiera de los dos triodos de la válvula 12AU7, mismo mu, misma transconductancia,  misma resistencia de placa, misma polarización de grilla (g1),  y misma corriente placa, y en el caso de Darrell, se utiliza solo un triodo de la 12AU7, luego la 6K11 tiene los 2 triodos restantes n°2 y n°3, iguales, de alto mu (100), que son exactamente iguales, a los dos triodos de la 12AX7, mismo mu, misma transconductancia,  misma resistencia de placa,  misma polarización de grilla (g1), y misma corriente de placa.
> -
> Darrell, esto quiere decir que no necesitas cambiar ningún parámetro, si eliges cambiar la 6K11, por una 12AU7, de la cual utilizas solo un triodo, y por una 12AX7 de la cual utilizas sus 2 triodos, no hay ni un solo problema, porque como dije antes, son electrónicamente iguales, no debes modificar ningún valor, solo los conexionados y zócalos que son distintos, pues de hacerlo necesitas 2 zócalos de 9 pines miniatura Noval.-
> De esta forma es mucho más ecónomico, y consigues todo acá, en el mercado local,  12AU7, y 12AX7, tienes nuevas, nuevas (NIB), de varias marcas a muy buen precio, y cantidad.-
> ...


Uf, tirando la posta! Voy a terminar armando los dos esquemas me parece. Veré cual me renta mas hacer y en un futuro ver la posibilidad de armar los dos para poder comparar. Para la semana que viene espero tener los esquemas con el footprint del 6K11 para poder empezar a ordenar el PCB.
En un principio si no me complico mucho para conseguir la válvula acá en Argentina, la idea es armar el original, pero primero quiero llegar a tener todo listo.

Muchísimas gracias por la info!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 9, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Uf, tirando la posta! Voy a terminar armando los dos esquemas me parece. Veré cual me renta mas hacer y en un futuro ver la posibilidad de armar los dos para poder comparar. Para la semana que viene espero tener los esquemas con el footprint del 6K11 para poder empezar a ordenar el PCB.
> En un principio si no me complico mucho para conseguir la válvula acá en Argentina, la idea es armar el original, pero primero quiero llegar a tener todo listo.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por la info!



Con el zócalo duodecar, no hay problemas, has visto por lo que publiqué, que se consigue acá, ahora la 6K11 aquí en Argentina, es una figurita difícil de encontrar, de afuera si las hay, todas NOS (Nuevas Stock Viejo), porque hace décadas que no se fabrican más, los precios promedio da +- 35 dólares, más el envío, otros +- 30 dólares, y los gastos de aduana y correo argentino, que es un 50% más, vale decir que se necesitan 110 dólares para traerla, un poco más o, un poco menos. te digo esto para que lo tengas en cuenta, con la mitad del dinero consigues acá una 12AU7 y una 12AX7, nuevas, nuevas, NIB, (News In Boxes/ Nuevas En Cajas) las dos, y las consigues siempre !!!!, es una opción para tener en cuenta !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Con el zócalo duodecar, no hay problemas, has visto por lo que publiqué, que se consigue acá, ahora la 6K11 aquí en Argentina, es una figurita difícil de encontrar, de afuera si las hay, todas NOS (Nuevas Stock Viejo), porque hace décadas que no se fabrican más, los precios promedio da +- 35 dólares, más el envío, otros +- 30 dólares, y los gastos de aduana y correo argentino, que es un 50% más, vale decir que se necesitan 110 dólares para traerla, un poco más o, un poco menos. te digo esto para que lo tengas en cuenta, con la mitad del dinero consigues acá una 12AU7 y una 12AX7, nuevas, nuevas, NIB, (News In Boxes/ Nuevas En Cajas) las dos, y las consigues siempre !!!!, es una opción para tener en cuenta !!!!
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Esa era mi idea. Para que diablos duplicar un diseño con una valvula tan enroscada cuando puede conseguir las 12xxxx por dos mangos. Cuando palme la 6K11 tenes el equipo parado uno o mas meses esperando que llegue y pagando muuuuuucho.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 10, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa era mi idea. Para que diablos duplicar un diseño con una valvula tan enroscada cuando puede conseguir las 12xxxx por dos mangos. Cuando palme la 6K11 tenes el equipo parado uno o mas meses esperando que llegue y pagando muuuuuucho.




Y sí, es así como usted dice Dr. Zoidberg !!! 

*Aquí va una página del año 1962, con 24 modelos de compactrones, incluído el 6K11, como verán, se desarrollaron en su mayoría, en base a válvulas ya existentes, con diferentes configuraciones, y hasta 4 secciones en una misma ampolla, de ahí el nombre de compactron, con el fin de ganar espacio en los chasis, y/o pcb´s en los televisores para reducir su tamaño, compitiendo con el Nuvistor, y los transistores, luego derivaron en otras aplicaciones, todos sabemos como termino la historia. en pocos años, adiós con los nuvistores y compactrones *

*Como apreciarán la 6K11 esta formada por una sección 12AU7, y dos secciones 12AX7 , y vean también los demás compactrones como se desarrollaron a partir de secciones de válvulas ya existentes !!!! *

​


----------



## Darrell (Abr 10, 2018)

Por desgracia me encontré con el mismo inconveniente en las librerías de Kicad, no tiene módulos para las válvulas ECC82. Buscando en internet encontré unas que están disponibles para Eagle, así que tuve que mudar el proyectó allí.
Estoy armando el esquema y tengo una duda con respecto al espaciado de los pines en los capacitores. Existe algún estandar ?
La mayoría de los capacitores son de alto voltage (400v), excepto uno de 25v. 
La otra pregunta es si varía el tamaño del capacitor con respecto al voltaje.

Ejemplo:
10uf 25v - 10uf 400v.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2018)

Usá esto en KiCad


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 10, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Por desgracia me encontré con el mismo inconveniente en las librerías de Kicad, no tiene módulos para las válvulas ECC82. Buscando en internet encontré unas que están disponibles para Eagle, así que tuve que mudar el proyectó allí.
> Estoy armando el esquema y tengo una duda con respecto al espaciado de los pines en los capacitores. Existe algún estandar ?
> La mayoría de los capacitores son de alto voltage (400v), excepto uno de 25v.
> La otra pregunta es si varía el tamaño del capacitor con respecto al voltaje.
> ...


En vez de buscar ECC82, puedes buscar 12AU7, es la misma válvula !!!! ; los electrolíticos, a mayor capacidad, y/o a mayor tensión, *mayor tamaño, *dicho tamaño también depende del fabricante, y la tecnología usada, convendría comprarlos antes, para darle el espacio justo al PCB.-


----------



## Darrell (Abr 21, 2018)

Buenas muchachos, disculpen que haya desaparecido este tiempo, pero no contaba con plata como para comprar los componentes y seguir con el PCB. Recomiendan alguna casa de electrónica por Buenos aires (preferencia Capital federal, soy de Quilmes) en la que pueda conseguir todos los componentes ?? (Descartando las válvulas que pienso comprarlas a lo último).

Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 21, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Buenas muchachos, disculpen que haya desaparecido este tiempo, pero no contaba con plata como para comprar los componentes y seguir con el PCB. Recomiendan alguna casa de electrónica por Buenos aires (preferencia Capital federal, soy de Quilmes) en la que pueda conseguir todos los componentes ?? (Descartando las válvulas que pienso comprarlas a lo último).
> 
> Saludos!



En Quilmes tienes : Electrónica RC :   ELECTRONICA RC,    Radian Electrónica: A.Baranda 496 Quilmes, TE 4253-3307.
En Capital Federal, hay muchos, te doy algunos nombres donde compro, fijate en google las direcciones y teléfonos : Elko componentes electrónicos S.A.   G.M. Electrónica S.A.,  Electrocomponentes S.A,  Arlex S.A., Radio Aceto S.A. .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2018)

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## Darrell (Abr 24, 2018)

Muchas gracias por la info, en esta semana me estoy pegando una vuelta para ir comprando las cosas!

Les hago una consulta, dando vueltas por la web encontré un service manual para el equipo en cuestión. Lo que me llamó la atención es que tiene los impresos de los PCB's. Podría utilizarlos ? Lo único que tendría que hacer es modificar las conexiones de la válvula 6K11. Es así??

Dejo el PDF adjunto.

Abrazo!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2018)

Darrell dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info, en esta semana me estoy pegando una vuelta para ir comprando las cosas!
> 
> Les hago una consulta, dando vueltas por la web encontré un service manual para el equipo en cuestión. Lo que me llamó la atención es que tiene los impresos de los PCB's. Podría utilizarlos ? Lo único que tendría que hacer es modificar las conexiones de la válvula 6K11. Es así??
> 
> ...


Si están correctos, sí, revísalos con el circuito para estar seguro, supongo que si es el manual de servicio original, no habría problemas, pero recuerda que los fabricantes siempre publican que se reservan el derecho de hacer modificaciones sin previo aviso.
Si todo está OK, la única modificación al PCB, es sacar el lugar donde iba la 6K11, y darle el espacio, y nuevo diseño para alojar ahora 2 válvulas, la 12AU7, y la 12AX7, que reemplazan a la 6K11, y hacer los cambios de conexionados correspondientes.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2018)

Te quedan dos opciones:
1_ modificar el original
2_hacer el esquema de nuevo.

Para el primer caso, teniendo que hacer lugar para un tubo más, no se si es más complicado hacer  eso que hacer un nuevo diseño, igual te sirve el diseño original como guía.
los pad los haría un poco más grande, sobre todo donde van los zócalos de las válvulas.
Antes de diseñar el PCB, compra todos los zócalos, para ver cuales conseguis, hay algunos que los pines coniciden con el original del tubo y otro como te mostre que son más anchos, esos tienen una ventaja, se pude hacer los pada má grandes con lo que se consigue un anclaje mecáninco más fuerte.
Una sugerencia más, hacelos en fibra de vidrio.
Otro detalle, los capacitores, los electroliticos originales, eran axiales, los que vas a utilizar son radiales.
Los otros, tienen un tamaño en general menor.
Por eso para hacer un buen diseño, vas a tener que tener el material comprado, para no tener luego problemas.


----------

